

Understanding bufferbloat and the network buffer arms race - speleding
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/understanding-bufferbloat-and-the-network-buffer-arms-race.ars

======
speleding
This issue was discussed briefly here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002992> This Ars Technica article has a
much better explanation and is an easier read.

